# Lagoon Camping 12/28-12/30



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Even though it was going to be blowing 15-20, lows in the 30s and a full moon we went camping. 

We put in at Riverbreeze









It was only a 6 mile run south to the island









This is the site we rented Canaveral National Seashore people for $10 a night. It was sight number 12, South Dredge. I would recommend this island to anyone camping the lagoon.









We got into a school with a bunch of these little guys. They were eating skitterwalks and Exude Darts.









Despite the tough bite we still had a great time.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That looks fun, on a warmer night.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

That Sounds like a fun trip, question are there a lot of campsites right on top of each other or a couple spread out?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm interested! Can you post some more info? I'm in Miami.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://nbbd.com/godo/cns/camping.html

http://www.nps.gov/cana/planyourvisit/upload/camping-02.pdf


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Brett covered it.

Tico, Im pretty sure the gheenoe guys are doing a camping trip in the lagoon soon.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

That looks like a fun camping trip. How was the fishing around riverbreaze? I might put in there saturday and am woundering about the fishing in that area.

Thanks, Jared.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Brett covered it.
> 
> Tico, Im pretty sure the gheenoe guys are doing a camping trip in the lagoon soon.


I dont think I can make it since my wife just had surgery.


----------

